# Using the AMNPS 5x8 in a Masterbuilt Gen 2



## tjohnson (Mar 22, 2015)

I get calls, pm's and emails every week from customers having issues with the AMNPS 5x8 inside their Masterbuilt Gen 2

Here are the instructions for using the AMNPS 5x8 inside a MES Gen 2

 
*Here's the best method for using the AMNPS 5x8 inside your Masterbuilt Gen 2*

Remove the water pan and place it on the floor of your MES Gen 2

Place the burning AMNPS 5x8 on top the hole where the water pan used to sit

Make sure the exhaust is W-I-D-E open

Pull the chip loader out 2" and rotate to the "Dump"position.....VERY IMPORTANT!!!!

The chip loader in the new MES Gen 2 sits inside a tube with a slot along the bottom,  When you rotate the chip loader to the "Dump" position, the open part of the chip loader lines up with this slot, and air is allowed into the MES Gen 2. If the  chip loader is not rotated, this slot is covered, and very little air can enter your MES Gen 2.  Also, the position of the exhaust on the left side of the smoker does not allow for air/heat/smoke to escape directly out of the smoker.  This causes extreme turbulence inside the smoker before it can leave out the exhaust.  Circulation is one thing, but turbulence is another.  There is a reason a chimney sits on top of a fireplace or furnace, not the side!!

The Old Model MES breathes much better because the chip loader is not restricted inside this tube with only a small slot along the bottom.

Elevations above 4,500' can effect the performance of your AMNPS 5x8.  We suggest you use a Tube Smoker at elevations above 4,500' and in a gas grill or smoker.

If you have any questions, you can ALWAYS call me at work or my cell!!

Todd Johnson

A-MAZE-N Products

Work 952 736-7678

Cell 952 412-0484


----------

